# I got pics



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Okey Dokey, what up piranha people of all types and sorts, ok heres a pic of my 75 gl., the hopefully new breeding grounds for king and chopper. I was just wondering if my 75 looks to cluttered for them to breed, they always stay close to each other, under that piece of ply wood u see.
Ok guys work ur magic!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

And another 1!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Set-up is only a part of the whole deal - piranha's will only breed when they feel comfortable enough. And feeling comfortable enough is about the right set-up as well as the right water chemistry (right as in to their liking), absence of outside disturbances, proper diet, currents, being surrounded with suitable potential mates, etc. etc. etc.

I've heard about redbellies breeding in very different circumstances, as far as human traffic, tank size, composition of the shoal, water make-up and whatnot goes, and, very important, in most cases the owners weren't trying to breed their natts (in most cases I heard of, it happened unexpected).

This may sound pretty demotivating, but I think the odds are against you as far as you getting them to breed (and this applies to virtually everyone else with the same ambitions) - reds will breed on their own terms, and basically there's not much else for you to do than trying to provide the right conditions (which, as I said before, can be highly variable, so there's no "right way"), keeping your fingers crossed, being patient and hoping for the best...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Great advive JUD, ill keep my fingers crossed, but in doing so u said that tank size really dosent matter tecnically as long as they really like each other right cool! Ill be running to the pet shop and gettin some more reds this weekend.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, a larger shoal is a good method to "match" piranha's, but as soon as you find a suitable breeding pair, they are best left alone in a tank that is entirely devoted to them or possibly one more redbelly to break up tensions between the mates (especially in a for breeding purposes somewhat smallish tank like a 75 gallon), so they won't be disturbed too much.

To find a breeding pair, a good method would be to set up a large show tank (60" or more in length) with a decent-sized shoal (at least 6 or 7, preferably more - depending on the tank size) of reds from different batches (if possible - to avoid gene 'contamination', ie. inbreeding), where they fish can get acquainted (sp?) and used to each other.

Once a pair gets their groove on, tank size doesn't really matter that much anymore, although I would advice against tanks smaller than 40" in length and 16-18" in depth (which would be approx. 50 gallon as bare minimum) - breeding reds can become pretty frisky, so a bit of private space and room to manoeuver when bickering certainly won't harm.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

WOW!, now that was some more sound advice that i was actually wanting to hear, and u said some thing about setting up a show tank would that pretty much be a tank with nothing in it? Or a tank with all the decs and alot of fish? U also said some thing about 60 in, isnt my 75 gl. about that size its a 75 long so im assuming it is hopefully,i should be able to put 5 reds in it comfortably with all the decorations right ive had 4 in it before

Uve got some really great ideas for trying to get my ps to breed in my 75, i really cant afford to go any bigger right now, plus i really dont need to any way if there gonna "get it on" like u put it then i guess its on then.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok ive made up my mind i think im gonna put 6 in my 75! this will be only for a short while,i may also put 5 in my 40 for a short while(juvenilles)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

With show tank I basically meant a bad-ass set-up that looks like their natural habitat: a tank in which they feel comfortable and secure, and in which one or more breeding pairs may form eventually.
On this tank you can try experiments to try to trigger breeding behaviour, such as mimicking the dry season or certain chemical filter materials that makes the tank water resemble Amazonian water (but these things are a completely different story...)

Once two have paired up, they should be moved to a tank of their own, so the others won't disturb them. Once reds start breeding, they may carry on for weeks or even months, so if a pair shows signs of breeding behaviour, the chances are good they will continue their "thing" after they are transferred to their honeymoon tank









I'm not sure about the dimensions of your 75 gallon long tank, but 5 or 6 seems a bit much in the long run.
Maybe it works out (you never know until you try - I have 6 healthy 6,5-8,5" reds in an 80 gallon long tank, and they haven't caused me any problems so far), maybe it doesn't.

It's definitely a good idea to keep a spare tank up and running, in case sh*t hits the fan. Also a good way to raise some more reds from baby, but a 40 gal is quite limited as far as the possibilities to shoal pygo's go.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok in order to simulate the dry season wouldnt i have to cut bac on feedings to and is a sponge filter a dry filter.What are some of the ps natural surroundings are there any pics of there natural surroundings in tanks on here so i can get an idea?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What I would do is lowering the water level over a few week time span, and slightly raising the water temperature a few degrees (just as it happens during the dry season).
Then, they I'd start refilling the tank slowly (over a matter of days) with slightly cooler water, to mimick rain storms and the rise of the water level that follows.

A word of caution: sudden changes in water temperature can cause stress or even outbreaks of ick, so if you want to mess around with water temperature and the water level, read up a lot first, ask breeders etc.

As far as a natural environment goes: just decorate your tank like a tropical river: rocks, driftwood and/or tree roots, live plants etc.
It doesn't matter what species of plants you use (piranha's don't know the difference between African and S. American plants anyways :laugh: ) - all that matters is that the tank looks natural.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Sounds like a plan the two i got in my 75 now always stay hidden up under the drift wood i dont think they like those ruins at all i think ill take it out and make the show tank u suggested for a few months throw in some more ps and cross my fingers toes and eyes for a few months,
I do think that i will have some luck though i really do, plus im planning on getting a 125 dont know where im gonna put it but its coming.

ill keep u posted and not in suspense later thanks dude u da man!


----------



## Theguy (May 28, 2004)

a pretty good tank that i think looks natural (picture is property of jah maan) it may not be the MOST natural but its a nice tank and looks awsome


----------

